# pond air pump all winter or not



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

installed a air pump in my farm pond, should I pump all winter? P.S I hate geese


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

If you leave that pump on all winter..and it's the only open water around..you will have geese. And the geese will annoy you!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I will come kill all the geese for yoy


----------



## badducchio (Apr 21, 2015)

If you leave it on all winter be sure to move it to shallow water or leave it in deep but only 3-4' under the surface so you do not super chill the water. If you leave it on all winter, no shoveling snow off the top which in my mind is the biggest benefit.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have duel diffusers on my pond and turn them off every year for the last 9 years once the water is in the low 40's and there are no more warm stretches forecast. I do have deep water 12-13 ft in my pond, have never shoveled snow and have not had any winter kill yet that I know of


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks guys think I,ll turn it off. my ponds 25yrs old . never added anything in all these years, bought this big pump and equipt at a garage sale new still in the box, so though I,d put it in the pond.


----------

